# Blue CLAPP & Co shard



## tftfan (Apr 12, 2011)

Hooked up another spot, grabbed a couple things off the top. Did some looking on line, cant find this bottle in the square base. Common ? 2 5/8--2 5/8  Looks like a nice big dump area.


----------



## tftfan (Apr 12, 2011)

.


----------



## tftfan (Apr 12, 2011)

Also grabbed this abm Traverse City bottle, never seen this one before.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 12, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: tftfan
> 
> Hooked up another spot, grabbed a couple things off the top. Did some looking on line, cant find this bottle in the square base. Common ? 2 5/8--2 5/8 Looks like a nice big dump area.


 

 Not familier with it but sure would have been a nice looking bottle!


----------



## tftfan (Apr 12, 2011)

She is ruffed up, but the embossing is crisp.
 FRED P. BOUGHEY & SONS TRAVERS CITY MICH.


----------



## madman (Apr 12, 2011)

nice shards hope it leads ya to the jackpot!


----------



## tftfan (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks. hate to find parts, but hope there might be some good ones down under.


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 13, 2011)

Hey Micah,

 The missing man in the Billings, Clapp & Co. Chemists bottle was Charles. Lovely color on that shard.

 "OBITUARY.
 CHARLES E. BILLINGS.

 Mr. Charles E. Billings, senior member of the firm of Billings, Clapp & Co., manufacturing chemists, Boston, died at his home in
 Newton, October 19, of neuralgia of the heart. He had been something of an invalid for the past few years, but by spending his winters in Florida had managed to enjoy life fairly well.

 Mr. Billings commenced his career with the wholesale drug house of Brewer, Stevens & Cushing, then the leading house in its line in Boston. In 1857 he entered into partnership with Dr. James R. Nichols, under the firm name of Jas. R. Nichols & Co., manufacturing chemists, and then was laid the foundation of the large chemical and pharmaceutical business which has been continued up to the present time.

 In 1865, Mr. Albion R. Clapp was admitted a partner, and in 1872, Dr. James R. Nichols sold his interest to Mr. Billings and Mr. Clapp, and the business has since continued under the firm name of Billings, Clapp & Co.

 Mr. Billings has been identified with one of the prominent banks of the East as director, and had served as director and president of one of the New England railroads, and was also a strong supporter of the Eliot Congregational Church, in the city of Newton, in which he resided, and had contributed unsparingly of his time and means to the building of the beautiful edifice which stands as a graceful monument to his energy and devotion to the cause which it represents." From American Druggist 1893.






 "BILLINGS CLAPP & CO. CHEMISTS BOSTON

   BILLINGS CLAPP & CO. CHEMISTS  PHOSPHOROLE
   paper label... COD LIVER OIL
   BILLINGS CLAPP & CO. PHOSPHOROLE
   BILLINGS CLAPP & CO. CHEMISTS BOSTON
   w/label Nichols Peruvian Bark" Thanks to Matt.


----------



## marjorie040 (Apr 13, 2011)

Hello tftfan,

 Fred P. Boughey was born in Indiana in 1868. He married in 1893 and in 1900 lived in Traverse City, Mi His occupation according to the Federal Census for that year was "salesman" "machinery". He and his wife Mary lived on South Union street.
 By 1910 his occupation was "agent" "manufactures" He still lived on South Union.
 In 1920 He and the family moved to 161 5th street and he was "wholesale merchant" "soft drinks". He became "proprietor" "soft drink manufacturer" in 1930 and his son was a salesman for soft drinks. His name is all over the Traverse City newspapers. He was city commissioner among other city official titles and his wife, Mary often appeared in the society column. 
 I'm not sure this info will help you dating your bottle though....
 Regards,


----------



## tftfan (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanks for all the info.  Looking back, I think I did find a Traverse City bottle a few years back, not sure it was like that one though. Gotta work the next 4... so we will hit that spot next wk. Gonna go probe a yard now.... oh....boy !


----------

